# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > F#‎‎ > آموزش: آموزش #F

## hessam2003

سلام.
کسی آموزش فارسی از زبان #F دارد؟

----------


## khasteh

سلام
تو بازار دوتا کتاب فارسی F#‎‎ هست که البته هیچکدوم F#‎‎3.0 رو پوشش ندادن و مربوط به ورژن های قدیمی هستند.

ولی این سایت رو از دست نده . http://www.tryfsharp.org/ اگرچه به زبان اصلی هست .

----------


## esibarnamenevis

رایگان اگه هست به ما هم معرفی کنید

----------


## esibarnamenevis

سلام     رایگان اگه هست به ما هم معرفی کنید

----------

